# ❤️ Understanding Surge



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

*Uber Surges*

A surge happens when a number of pax log onto the pax app in a particular area with the *intention* of booking a ride. When this happens trip fares increase.

Surge pricing varies starting from 1.2x upwards. The higher the potential demand the higher the surge amount.

When it is surging, areas of the drivers's app will be coloured and include the surge value when you zoom.

A trip's surge pricing is set by the rider's pickup location and displayed in the ping. Drivers will get paid at the ping rate not the rate listed in the map.













*Things to consider.*
Pax may decide to wait out surge.

Do not chase surges. Surges last for minutes and there is no guarantee to get a surge job.

If chasing a nearby surge, go offline, drive into surge then go online.

You may be inside a surge but get a genuine ping outside the surge.

Pax can place themselves outside the surge, book, then ring you claiming they made a mistake and get you to pick them up in the surge area. You will not get paid at surge rates.

Uber can manipulate surges. Exactly why is unknown.

Pax may cancel while on a surge trip so they can get a free ride.

_*This newbie link maybe of assistance.*_
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


----------

